# Nokia unveils Lumia 1320, 1520 and 2520 at Nokia World 2013



## quagmire (Oct 22, 2013)

*Nokia Lumia 1520*


*conversations.nokia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Lumia-1520-wireless-charging_632.jpg





Operating System: Windows Phone 8 with the latest updates

Memory : 2GB RAM, 32 GB internal user memory; 7 GB SkyDrive cloud storage, micro SD card support up to 64GB

Display : 6-inch full HD 1080p LCD , ClearBlack, High Brightness Mode, Sunlight readability, Super sensitive touch for glove and nail usage, Gorilla Glass 2

Processor : 2.2GHz Quad Core Qualcomm Snapdragon 800

Primary camera : PureView 20-megapixel Auto Focus ZEISS optics with Optical Image Stabilization (OIS), 2x lossless zoom, oversampling technology, dual LED flash, 1080p @ 30 fps full HD video with optical image stabilization

Secondary Camera : HD 1.2-megapixel wide angle

Size & weight : 162.8 x 85.4 x 8.7mm (volumetric). Weight: 209g

Connectivity : NFC, A-GPS+GLONASS, WLAN (2.4/5Ghz) a/b/g/n/ac, μUSB, BT 4.0 LE, Accelerometer, Proximity sensor, Magnetometer, Gyroscope, Ambient Light Sensor

Battery : 3400 mAh (integrated) with built-in wireless charging (Qi compatible)

Audio : Rich Recording with four microphones; Wideband Voice and multi-microphone noise reduction with four microphones; Dolby(R) Headphone, Graphic equalizer, Audio leveling; FM radio

Price : USD 749​



*Nokia Lumia 1320*



*conversations.nokia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Lumia-1320_632.jpg



Operating System: Windows Phone 8 with the latest updates

Memory: 1GB RAM, 8GB internal user memory; 7GB SkyDrive cloud storage, micro SD card support up to 64GB

Display : 6-inch HD LCD IPS (1280×720), Super sensitive touch support for glove and long nail use; Gorilla Glass 3

Processor : 1.7GHz Dual-Core Qualcomm Snapdragon 400

Primary camera : 5MP Auto Focus, flash. Video 1080p @ 30fps

Secondary Camera : 0.3MP VGA.

Size & weight : 164.25 x 85.9 x 9.79* mm (*volumetric). Weight: 220g

Connectivity : BT 4.0 + LE, Micro-USB 2.0, 3.5mm AHJ, WIFI 802.11(2.4GHz b/g/n)

Battery : 3400 mAh (integrated)

Audio : 1 HAAC mic; 3.5mm AV connector, HD Voice; FM Radio

Price : USD 339​



*Nokia Lumia 2520*



*conversations.nokia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/2520_350.jpg






Operating System: Windows RT 8.1

Memory : 2GB RAM, 32 GB internal memory, micro SD card support up to 32GB, SkyDrive
cloud storage

Display : 10.1” 1080p full HD (1920×1080) AHIPS Capacitive Multi-Touch Display, Gorilla Glass 2

Processor : 2.2GHz Quad Core Qualcomm Snapdragon 800

Primary camera : 6.7MP Auto Focus ZEISS optics with f1.9 aperture; FFC: 2MP HD wide-angle

Size & weight : 267 x 168 x 8.9* mm (*volumetric); 615g

Connectivity : NFC, A-GPS+GLONASS, WLAN 802.11 a/b/g/n, microUSB 3.0, BT 4.0 LE, 3.5mm audio connector

Battery : 8000 mAh

Audio : Stereo front facing speakers

Price : USD 499
​


-Official site, Source, Source


----------



## snap (Oct 22, 2013)

Lumia 1320 design looks interesting


----------



## noob (Oct 22, 2013)

Weight: 209g & 220g for phone ??

OMG!!!  Is this still 1990's ?

Great specs and nice design.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 22, 2013)

great move by nokia and quite aggressive pricing too IMO.


----------



## Flash (Oct 22, 2013)

Impressive specs. But, 6'inch screen is a bit to handle. 
I thought 1320 will atleast feature 2GB, as the current top-end 1020 already has 1GB RAM.


----------



## snap (Oct 22, 2013)

yeah why did they stretch to 6'inch   and does any other phones have sensitive touch to used with nails or gloves it should be universal by now but i think only nokia does this.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 22, 2013)

snap said:


> Lumia 1320 design looks interesting



  It looks like a bloated 620 with thinner bezel.



noob said:


> Weight: 209g & 220g for phone ??
> 
> OMG!!! Is this still 1990's ?



I agree all three too heavy. 

Note 3 has perfect size to weight ratio (5.7" @168 g).


Promo videos are here :


----------



## quagmire (Oct 31, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 1520 uses its Assertive display tech to dominate the Xperia Z Ultra, Galaxy Note 3 and iPhone 5s - GSMArena Blog


----------



## ZTR (Oct 31, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Nokia Lumia 1520 uses its Assertive display tech to dominate the Xperia Z Ultra, Galaxy Note 3 and iPhone 5s - GSMArena Blog



Looks like Nokia is back to their unbeatable sunlight legibility


----------

